# Meat and Potatoes Kontakt Latin/Afro Cuban Percussion



## chimuelo (Feb 23, 2013)

Please someone save me.
I have pounded my fists and reddened my face trying to find a quality Percussion library, even modern stuff too, and I have seen nothing but torrents and scams and outdated crap.
I usually stick my old stand bys like Andrew from LASS, Greg from Orangetree, and the ever lurking Wavelore team, but occassionally I need something so I decided to search.
What a bunch or torrents and thieves and dirtbags I see. Pages of these bums.
I will buy right now, and money doesn't matter when a hefty tax return is at stake.
Oh, don't listen to the IRS or DC, they got money, I can proove it...

Cheers and Thanks, but please no lame stuff, I like BIG sounds, no cheese please.

Chim


----------



## EthanStoller (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a Kontakt instrument (UVI/MachFive) but Percussiv by AcousticSamples might have the sound you're craving: http://acousticsamples.net/percussiv


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks boss but I am a Kontakt only guy. Also sorry Russ I just noticed where I posted..... :roll: 

I gave up as everything is loops, or Latin Perc for another format, or one instrument with no Timbales but tons of stick hits which surely isn't what I am after.

I am patient, surely someone out there made one of these rare instruments.

Cheers


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 23, 2013)

+1
I have also been looking for a Afro-Cuban / Salsa percussion Library for Kontakt for quite a while.
I've emailed NI,mentioned it to their reps etc....if they came up with a Afro-Cuban/Salsa Percussion library similar to the Drums of West Africa from the Discovery series,I think it would be amazing and it would sell.
There's so many libraries repeated by multiple developers all trying to do similar things with Strings,Guitars,Synths etc.... but no Afro Cuban,Latin Percussion
If a developer really tackles this type of library for Kontakt,I think 
a percussion library like this can be useful in so many different genres,Latin,Jazz,Fusion,Rock,Movies scores etc.........
Yet no one has tried to do this yet & I'm a bit surprised.
There is a real need for this type of library in the market.
If NI doesn't want to do it I'd think Heavyocity or would be a great company that could pull this off.
I've suggested it in surveys to both companies as well but I don't know if they've listened.
Strange all of these companies have collectively so many libraries covering similar genres but no one has given us a killer Afro Cuban Latin/Salsa Percussion library for Kontakt.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 23, 2013)

Would Vir2's World Impact: Global Percussion not cut it?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't worry, I got you guys covered. 

Let me know if you have any suggestions for things you'd like to see in a percussion library like this. Obviously capturing the necessary variety of articulations is essential, and on that note it would probably be good to have a built-in MIDI pattern system so you can get instant authentic percussion tracks as well.


----------



## Arbee (Feb 23, 2013)

I use Addictive Drums and this percussion kit was recently released:

http://www.xlnaudio.com/products/view/40

Other kit libraries may have something similar as percussion add ons. For latin percussion I prefer this approach for some reason.

Not sure if that helps.

.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 23, 2013)

gregjazz @ Sun 24 Feb said:


> Don't worry, I got you guys covered.
> 
> Let me know if you have any suggestions for things you'd like to see in a percussion library like this. Obviously capturing the necessary variety of articulations is essential, and on that note it would probably be good to have a built-in MIDI pattern system so you can get instant authentic percussion tracks as well.




Great to hear Greg! 
Yes capturing all of the articulations and also having a built in midi pattern system would be really cool.
I might be wrong about this but 1 thing what I love about the Drums of West Africa library from NI's Discovery series is the ensembles loops sound like actual percussionists playing together in a group setting ,it doesnt sound like scripting to my ears,are these actual performances that are looped or can scripting achieve this?
What I'd love to see in this kind of library would be both the actual samples so a drummer or keyboard player can play or loops of actual ensemble playing in a Latin percussion setting ,like the Fania Allstars,Salsa grooves,Afro Cuban,even Santana type Latin Rock type Percussion.
I don't know how much of the performances could really sound like this purely by scripting or midi pattern type of engine,I wonder if some of what I want to hear actually needs to be actual Latin Percussion Performers captured and looped to get that groove?
I think ultimately a killer library would utilize all of these approaches to cover all bases and styles.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 24, 2013)

If you need something before Greg releases his, have a look at CinePerc Aux. Seems to have most of the basic latin stuff, much more besides too which may or may not be of use to you.


----------



## doctornine (Feb 24, 2013)

gregjazz @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Don't worry, I got you guys covered.
> 
> Let me know if you have any suggestions for things you'd like to see in a percussion library like this. Obviously capturing the necessary variety of articulations is essential, and on that note it would probably be good to have a built-in MIDI pattern system so you can get instant authentic percussion tracks as well.





There's such a massive gap in the market for this I'd buy it in a second.

Ideally a mixture of loops and single hits, something that would work fast and easy, out of the box with the ability to tailer it a little to your own taste would be awesome. Especially if it was to cover afro/cuban/latin/caribbean.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 24, 2013)

Since I KNOW Orange Tree is the place I trust, I will wait. I have Slide, Acoustic, Electric and Bass Guitars from Greg. They rule Supreme on my stage, so I can imagine a guy with such imagination and skill can really help us cook up Percussion stuff.
Really would love a Conga articulation like you can find in Herbie Hancocks Thrust Album on the intro of Butterfly. The wet fingers are drug across the head/skin after striking it and gets an awesome freaky pitch bend.....But simple pitch bend doesn;t capture that sound, it's undescribable but would be a great articulation.

NI seems to have overlooked a pretty serious gap. I shall wait for a visionary from vi-control to save me from dragging out Gigastudio from the cobwebs...
Can't wait to start Cookin'.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT: Just saw Vir2's Instrument, looks like a great library. Think I will get that, but I must have the OrangeTree too as I know Greg will give us Less sounds with more attention to the latin/Afro Cuban thang..

Happiness from shopping at vi-vontrol. Screw the Internet. vi-control IS THE INTERNET for musicians.
I am still angry at the sheer amount of torrents and piracy I see, really makes me disgusted in how much harm these cowardly asswipes can cause.

And thanks Greg for the tip, helped me turn my wrong posting mistake into a proper thread... o-[][]-o


----------



## windshore (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish Toontrack would get it together! Their drum kit format would be a perfect place for grooves and hits, but they only have one perc lib and it's not good. 

This is one of those applications where having "ambience" from a Sony or Air is really something you don't want to have most of the time. Seems like Spectrosonics is so past overdue for an update to Stylus that there should be hope they've got something going on, but I've basically given up on having expectations from them. They've basically squashed all speculation or given any hint of upcoming products so I assume they aren't a factor any more.


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 24, 2013)

doctornine @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> There's such a massive gap in the market for this I'd buy it in a second.


You hit the nail on the head--there are plenty of libraries that will get you basic congas/bongos/shakers and that sort of thing, but its tough to find ones that cover all the necessary articulations.

Actually, the most extensive conga library I've found is Natural Studio's ones. They had proper heel/toe articulations, muted slaps, open tones, open slaps, etc. And you had separate left and right handed samples.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't forget Flying Hand Percussion (http://www.FlyingHandPercussion.com (www.FlyingHandPercussion.com)).

It came out a few years ago, but it's still fabulous.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 25, 2013)

in a more limited fashion, the stuff in Stylus sounds really good.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 25, 2013)

I have gotten a lot of milage out of the latin groove factory libraries. EZsounds now has them in RMX format and maybe some others. It's loops ,but I think there are the individual element loops that make up the ensembe loops as well. 

http://www.esoundz.com/details.php?ProductID=2355


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi chimuelo,

As Guy recommended you can definitely check out CineAux... Even though we recorded this with the "cinematic - composer" in mind, I was very focused on making sure we captured that nice 1960-70's latin-influenced film sound. Using the close, mid and overhead mics you can definitely achieve that, and expand that to modern playing... sounds fantastic!

We have over 27k samples in that library. Bongo's alone are 1.5gb (compressed) and Conga's are 1gb (compressed). 

These are JUST the Latin Percussion we put in this library (this just a small partial list of the ENTIRE AUX library):

Bongos (Hi/Low drums with Finger Tips, Palm hits, Sticks & Yarn Mallet)
Cajon
Timbales
Congas (Hi/Low drums with Hands, Sticks & Yarn Mallet)
Cuica
Guiro
Samba Whistle
Cabasa
Crickets
Gourd Maracas
Mini Maracas
Plastic Pears Shaker
Shakeres
Small Cabasa
Turtle Shells
Caxixi
Ganzrio
Small Metal Can Shakers
Vented Steel Orb Shaker
Meinl Shaker
Agogo Bells
Tambourika
And several other misc. shakers that could be used in Latin Percussion...

Also if you have any ideas for other latin percussion, we are all ears!

http://cinesamples.com/products/cineperc/

Best,

Sam Estes


----------



## david robinson (Feb 26, 2013)

it's the time it takes to perform the rhythms, which are complex at times. MIDI performances that are tweekable are useful here. i love the NI West African Drums..........that with latin sounds would be a good place to start. j.


----------



## synthnut (Feb 26, 2013)

There are "add on" libraries for some of the programs that are out there that just don't cut it for a lot of the Latin/Afro Cuban Percussion grooves ...... It's like putting a leather jacket and a dew rag on Wally Wannabe and calling him a biker !!......It just doesn't cut it !!.....It's time for a REAL program with REAL rhythms and grooves .....Not sure why there aren't more libraries of this type .....Jim


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 26, 2013)

So if we hired some "legit" people to program some midi loops with our samples - you guys would dig that ?

We didn't do groove-loops because of the time stretching across multiple mics and having that lock to a "tempo-synced" grid properly, and then having it sound good...

Just curious here,

Sam


----------



## synthnut (Feb 28, 2013)

Sam,
I would be more apt to buy a program that has percussion loops whereby I can change the BPM that has decent samples and decent grooves .....As nice as your samples are , and as complete as the library seems to be , I'm not sure I would spend $300 on a Latin percussion library ...There are some drum libraries that have a pretty good sound set , and a pretty complete program for right around $100 ......I'm not saying that your program is not worth $300....I'm just saying that I would not spend $300 on a library of this type .....Someone else might be glad to pay $300 for this library .....Jim


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 1, 2013)

CineSamples @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> So if we hired some "legit" people to program some midi loops with our samples - you guys would dig that ?
> 
> We didn't do groove-loops because of the time stretching across multiple mics and having that lock to a "tempo-synced" grid properly, and then having it sound good...
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great idea to me, Sam, especially for aux and epic. Perhaps the neatest way to implement it would be to have a tab in each relevant instrument with a groove player, and a raft of named grooves for which each instrument could have its own track. I've never been super-keen on using multis and separate midi files, it's a slightly clumsy workflow.


----------



## doctornine (Mar 1, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> CineSamples @ Tue Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > So if we hired some "legit" people to program some midi loops with our samples - you guys would dig that ?
> ...



+1


----------



## Camus (Mar 3, 2013)

Did anybody mention already , that Broadway Big Band has some high quality percussion sounds (singleshots, but also FXes like trills, mutes etc) in 3 Mikrophone perspectives.
Shure : too expensive for only the percussion instruments

best Camus


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 3, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Don't forget Flying Hand Percussion (http://www.FlyingHandPercussion.com (www.FlyingHandPercussion.com)).
> 
> It came out a few years ago, but it's still fabulous.



So far I have gotten by with the stuff I already have, but this sounds great to my ears and is very complete.


----------



## sarobin (Apr 3, 2013)

Greg - please include at least one pandeiro


----------



## pulse (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey if you haven't already might be worth checking out our World Percussion library for Kontakt. Has a nice Pandeiro in there too 

www.evolutionseries.com


----------

